# Acre B-3



## Mino

Welcome to the offical Acre B-3! This is the only official chat thread on the The Bell Tree Forums. This is YOUR chat thread, so it's up to you to decide what to do here. Of course, all usual rules apply. Please refer to the rules page for details.

Each month, the previous chat thread will be locked and we will create a new one. This will help to keep the chat thread manageable while still allowing you to keep your post count.

When you post in this chat thread, please do not make one-word posts such as "Hi!" and "Cool!" You don't always have to make full messages when you make a post, but as a general rule you should have something more to say than just one word. Please also refrain from chatting with yourself or posting just to rank up. If it gets out of hand you will be asked to stop.  Posts here will add to your post count, as this is TBT HQ.

Most important, have fun!

(Thanks to NSider for providing us with a general base of rules)


----------



## Bulerias

Guys, this is back.


----------



## Furry Sparks

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Guys, this is back.


 
:rofl:	 when  read this your sig said Bulerias is back  
:rofl:	 
sloginizer is cool


----------



## Bulerias

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, this is back.
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:	 when  read this your sig said Bulerias is back  
:rofl:
> sloginizer is cool
Click to expand...

 ROFl

I love Sloganizer.


----------



## Furry Sparks

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, this is back.
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:	 when  read this your sig said Bulerias is back  
:rofl:
> sloginizer is cool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFl
> 
> I love Sloganizer.
Click to expand...

 Bulerias rocks     
its true!     			 how does it know that? but sloganizer is so awsome! its fun to wait and see the next thing it will say!


----------



## Bulerias

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, this is back.
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:	 when  read this your sig said Bulerias is back  
:rofl:
> sloginizer is cool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFl
> 
> I love Sloganizer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bulerias rocks
> its true!     			 how does it know that? but sloganizer is so awsome! its fun to wait and see the next thing it will say!
Click to expand...

 It once said, "Bulerias - a new name, a new legend"


----------



## Furry Sparks

:rofl:	 lol thats funny


----------



## Bulerias

Anyway, you guys like the domain?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Anyway, you guys like the domain?


 Yes, because now I can access TBT from my school computers!      

It's a miracle!


----------



## Bulerias

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, you guys like the domain?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because now I can access TBT from my school computers!
> 
> It's a miracle!
Click to expand...

 Hehehe...

Have fun breaking the school rules.


----------



## Furry Sparks

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, you guys like the domain?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because now I can access TBT from my school computers!
> 
> It's a miracle!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehehe...
> 
> Have fun breaking the school rules.
Click to expand...

    			 i could go here on school computers before we had the domain


----------



## Bulerias

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, you guys like the domain?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because now I can access TBT from my school computers!
> 
> It's a miracle!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehehe...
> 
> Have fun breaking the school rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i could go here on school computers before we had the domain
Click to expand...

 I have no school computers. >: D


----------



## Furry Sparks

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, you guys like the domain?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because now I can access TBT from my school computers!
> 
> It's a miracle!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehehe...
> 
> Have fun breaking the school rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i could go here on school computers before we had the domain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no school computers. >: D
Click to expand...

   			 we have a "special" school  
:rofl:	
oh crap... change quick slogan 
Edit: yay its diferent now


----------



## Bulerias

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, you guys like the domain?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because now I can access TBT from my school computers!
> 
> It's a miracle!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehehe...
> 
> Have fun breaking the school rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i could go here on school computers before we had the domain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no school computers. >: D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we have a "specail" school  
:rofl:
> oh crap... change quick slogan
> Edit: yay its diferent now
Click to expand...

 "Go farther with Bulerias"


----------



## Furry Sparks

"zeldafreak104 is your freind" 
  
^_^			 i think thats the best one yet


----------



## Furry Sparks

so... in the affilidates, you can remomve mog net, i know the person in real life, he was last on sometime last yeah i think. And we need to save TBT's wiki!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, you guys like the domain?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because now I can access TBT from my school computers!
> 
> It's a miracle!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehehe...
> 
> Have fun breaking the school rules.
Click to expand...

 Actually, it really isn't breaking the school rules, because then it would be blocked. 

Anyways, does everyone approve of the new address, the-bell-tree-forums.com?


----------



## Furry Sparks

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, you guys like the domain?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because now I can access TBT from my school computers!
> 
> It's a miracle!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehehe...
> 
> Have fun breaking the school rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it really isn't breaking the school rules, because then it would be blocked.
> 
> Anyways, does everyone approve of the new address, the-bell-tree-forums.com?
Click to expand...

 :lol: loopholes are fun!
and the address makes us look more offical


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, you guys like the domain?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because now I can access TBT from my school computers!
> 
> It's a miracle!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehehe...
> 
> Have fun breaking the school rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it really isn't breaking the school rules, because then it would be blocked.
> 
> Anyways, does everyone approve of the new address, the-bell-tree-forums.com?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: loopholes are fun!
> and the address makes us look more offical
Click to expand...

 Yeah. 

My only pet peeve of it is the world "forums" being at the end. I think that it should be forums.the-bell-tree.com instead of the-bell-tree-forums.com. But, that's just me.


----------



## Furry Sparks

only 8 days untill november! and like 43 till acds  >_<


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, you guys like the domain?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because now I can access TBT from my school computers!
> 
> It's a miracle!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehehe...
> 
> Have fun breaking the school rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i could go here on school computers before we had the domain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no school computers. >: D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we have a "specail" school  
:rofl:
> oh crap... change quick slogan
> Edit: yay its diferent now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Go farther with Bulerias"
Click to expand...

i'd use mine, but i dont have space     




the one and only fish, sright     
Lucky fish, thats me   
^_^			
all you need is fish, couldn't have said it better myself...
Fish makes me hot, uhh... thanks?


----------



## Mino

Yeah, Sporge was supposed to go through our affiliates awhile ago, but he's busy.


----------



## Sontailsic

"When you say Bulerias you've said it all! XD

How is everyone?


----------



## ƒish

Sontailsic said:
			
		

> "When you say Bulerias you've said it all! XD
> 
> How is everyone?


 Think. Feel. Fish.

 
^_^			


im doing great    			 how're you?


----------



## Sontailsic

I'm okay, lol. What did you do today?


----------



## Bulerias

Sontailsic said:
			
		

> I'm okay, lol. What did you do today?


 Uhh, I know that question was addressed to Fish, but I can have a say in this too, eh?     

Work on TBT stuff.  What else can Bul do?


----------



## ƒish

Sontailsic said:
			
		

> I'm okay, lol. What did you do today?


 umm... went to school... built a website at school... it looks pretty cool, but is attached to my computer there.

and right now, im not doing much important... i should prolly get some homework done though     



bulerias... you prolly shouldn't have made a wiki thing yet...


----------



## Jeremy

Don't forgeteveryone, no spamming, leave spammy chat at the wishing well.


----------



## Sontailsic

Lol, it was kind of adressed to everyone, but the Bul is teh awesomeness so, yeah you can have a say     

Did the Bul eat today?


----------



## Bulerias

Sontailsic said:
			
		

> Lol, it was kind of adressed to everyone, but the Bul is teh awesomeness so, yeah you can have a say
> 
> Did the Bul eat today?


 Yeah, barely. 0_o


----------



## Bulerias

[quote author="


----------



## Bulerias

"I quit smoking with Bulerias"

ROFL


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> "I quit smoking with Bulerias"
> 
> ROFL


 bulerias the secret woman 

well, i never thought of you like that


----------



## Sontailsic

Would you like a bagle? OR SOME CHEEEEEEEESE?! Because you know what you call a Bul with cheese on his face don't you? CHEESEBUL!


----------



## Bulerias

[quote author="


----------



## Bulerias

Sontailsic said:
			
		

> Would you like a bagle? OR SOME CHEEEEEEEESE?! Because you know what you call a Bul with cheese on his face don't you? CHEESEBUL!


 Uhh, let's keep the spam out of here, please. >: D


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias

"Bulerias for the masses"

Wow, I love sloganizer.


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> "Bulerias for the masses"
> 
> Wow, I love sloganizer.


 yeah, its pretty cool, and pretty weird     

"First Straw, so small it seemed impossible."
"Next Straw, well its like shooting stars that fall."
"Last Straw, there's no reason for getting there, at all...."
yeaheaheaheahhhaaaa

<3


----------



## Mino

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Don't forgeteveryone, no spamming, leave spammy chat at the wishing well.


Actually, don't even put spammy chat there....


----------



## Sontailsic

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Sontailsic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like a bagle? OR SOME CHEEEEEEEESE?! Because you know what you call a Bul with cheese on his face don't you? CHEESEBUL!
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, let's keep the spam out of here, please. >: D
Click to expand...

 Sorry I couldn't resist that, if you know who Tom Green is and has seen his film, you'll get me, it's hilarious.

Who here likes "Euro Football" (as you call it) or soccer?


----------



## Bulerias

Sontailsic said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sontailsic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like a bagle? OR SOME CHEEEEEEEESE?! Because you know what you call a Bul with cheese on his face don't you? CHEESEBUL!
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, let's keep the spam out of here, please. >: D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I couldn't resist that, if you know who Tom Green is and has seen his film, you'll get me, it's hilarious.
> 
> Who here likes "Euro Football" (as you call it) or soccer?
Click to expand...

 Me, sorta.  I used to play it a long time ago, but I had a crappy coach. >__<


----------



## Mino

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Sontailsic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like a bagle? OR SOME CHEEEEEEEESE?! Because you know what you call a Bul with cheese on his face don't you? CHEESEBUL!
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, let's keep the spam out of here, please. >: D
Click to expand...

 And let's not copy Mino's custom smilies.

That includes:
:\
>=D (or any como of > and D)
>__> (with two underscores)
<__<
^__^
v__v
>__<
:OOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sontailsic

How do you mean? Did he like whip you or something?


----------



## ƒish

Soccer... meh.

if i liked getting my shin's kicked... i'd like, uhh... play hacky sack with a brick >_>

i dunno, its alright, but other sports are better.


----------



## Bulerias

Sontailsic said:
			
		

> How do you mean? Did he like whip you or something?


 No... he didn't know HOW to coach I team.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Sontailsic said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sontailsic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like a bagle? OR SOME CHEEEEEEEESE?! Because you know what you call a Bul with cheese on his face don't you? CHEESEBUL!
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, let's keep the spam out of here, please. >: D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I couldn't resist that, if you know who Tom Green is and has seen his film, you'll get me, it's hilarious.
> 
> Who here likes "Euro Football" (as you call it) or soccer?
Click to expand...

 American Football, I dislike with a passion. Soccer, as "we" call it, is okay. Not something I'll go out of my way to see, though. 

I would say the only sport I'm really fond of is Tennis. Although I better like playing then watching. I've never seen a Wimbledon match, just to let you know.


----------



## Mino

[quote author="


----------



## Bulerias

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sontailsic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like a bagle? OR SOME CHEEEEEEEESE?! Because you know what you call a Bul with cheese on his face don't you? CHEESEBUL!
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, let's keep the spam out of here, please. >: D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And let's not copy Mino's custom smilies.
> 
> That includes:
> :\
> >=D (or any como of > and D)
> >__> (with two underscores)
> <__<
> ^__^
> v__v
> >__<
> :OOOOOOOOOOOOO
Click to expand...

 Pfft, you didn't make them.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Bulerias said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sontailsic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like a bagle? OR SOME CHEEEEEEEESE?! Because you know what you call a Bul with cheese on his face don't you? CHEESEBUL!
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, let's keep the spam out of here, please. >: D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And let's not copy Mino's custom smilies.
> 
> That includes:
> :\
> >=D (or any como of > and D)
> >__> (with two underscores)
> <__<
> ^__^
> v__v
> >__<
> :OOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfft, you didn't make them.
Click to expand...

 "I wish I had a Bulerias"...

Who comes up with this stuff?


----------



## Bulerias

Since we're on the topic of sports, my favorite to watch is probably baseball, and my favorite to play is... is none considered a sport?


----------



## Mino

Bulerias said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sontailsic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like a bagle? OR SOME CHEEEEEEEESE?! Because you know what you call a Bul with cheese on his face don't you? CHEESEBUL!
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, let's keep the spam out of here, please. >: D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And let's not copy Mino's custom smilies.
> 
> That includes:
> :\
> >=D (or any como of > and D)
> >__> (with two underscores)
> <__<
> ^__^
> v__v
> >__<
> :OOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfft, you didn't make them.
Click to expand...

 I did.  :|

I never saw anyone else use them and I sat there and made them.

Just like Elvis:

9=D


----------



## Bulerias

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sontailsic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like a bagle? OR SOME CHEEEEEEEESE?! Because you know what you call a Bul with cheese on his face don't you? CHEESEBUL!
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, let's keep the spam out of here, please. >: D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And let's not copy Mino's custom smilies.
> 
> That includes:
> :\
> >=D (or any como of > and D)
> >__> (with two underscores)
> <__<
> ^__^
> v__v
> >__<
> :OOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfft, you didn't make them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I wish I had a Bulerias"...
> 
> Who comes up with this stuff?
Click to expand...

 ROFL

It's automatically generated, I believe.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Since we're on the topic of sports, my favorite to watch is probably baseball, and my favorite to play is... is none considered a sport?


 Yes, because I like to watch none.     			  I'll watch it, if I'm stuck at a Sports Bar, or something.


----------



## Bulerias

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sontailsic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like a bagle? OR SOME CHEEEEEEEESE?! Because you know what you call a Bul with cheese on his face don't you? CHEESEBUL!
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, let's keep the spam out of here, please. >: D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And let's not copy Mino's custom smilies.
> 
> That includes:
> :\
> >=D (or any como of > and D)
> >__> (with two underscores)
> <__<
> ^__^
> v__v
> >__<
> :OOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfft, you didn't make them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  :|
> 
> I never saw anyone else use them and I sat there and made them.
> 
> Just like Elvis:
> 
> 9=D
Click to expand...

 Right... I saw countless people on NSider use :\ and others.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sontailsic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like a bagle? OR SOME CHEEEEEEEESE?! Because you know what you call a Bul with cheese on his face don't you? CHEESEBUL!
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, let's keep the spam out of here, please. >: D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And let's not copy Mino's custom smilies.
> 
> That includes:
> :\
> >=D (or any como of > and D)
> >__> (with two underscores)
> <__<
> ^__^
> v__v
> >__<
> :OOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfft, you didn't make them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I wish I had a Bulerias"...
> 
> Who comes up with this stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL
> 
> It's automatically generated, I believe.
Click to expand...

 I think I should get one of these...


----------



## Mino

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we're on the topic of sports, my favorite to watch is probably baseball, and my favorite to play is... is none considered a sport?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because I like to watch none.     			  I'll watch it, if I'm stuck at a Sports Bar, or something.
Click to expand...

 I'm sure that happens often. :wacko:


----------



## Bulerias

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sontailsic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like a bagle? OR SOME CHEEEEEEEESE?! Because you know what you call a Bul with cheese on his face don't you? CHEESEBUL!
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, let's keep the spam out of here, please. >: D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And let's not copy Mino's custom smilies.
> 
> That includes:
> :\
> >=D (or any como of > and D)
> >__> (with two underscores)
> <__<
> ^__^
> v__v
> >__<
> :OOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfft, you didn't make them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I wish I had a Bulerias"...
> 
> Who comes up with this stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL
> 
> It's automatically generated, I believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I should get one of these...
Click to expand...

 www.sloganizer.com

:evillaugh:


----------



## Bulerias

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we're on the topic of sports, my favorite to watch is probably baseball, and my favorite to play is... is none considered a sport?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because I like to watch none.     			  I'll watch it, if I'm stuck at a Sports Bar, or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that happens often. :wacko:
Click to expand...

 Yes, it, in fact, happens SO often, that it never happened to me.


----------



## Mino

Bulerias said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sontailsic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like a bagle? OR SOME CHEEEEEEEESE?! Because you know what you call a Bul with cheese on his face don't you? CHEESEBUL!
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, let's keep the spam out of here, please. >: D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And let's not copy Mino's custom smilies.
> 
> That includes:
> :\
> >=D (or any como of > and D)
> >__> (with two underscores)
> <__<
> ^__^
> v__v
> >__<
> :OOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfft, you didn't make them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  :|
> 
> I never saw anyone else use them and I sat there and made them.
> 
> Just like Elvis:
> 
> 9=D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right... I saw countless people on NSider use :\ and others.
Click to expand...

 No, you've got it all wrong, they did :/

There's a difference.


----------



## Sontailsic

Bah, soccer is my favourtie sport, IMO there's no sport that comes close to it. I love playing it, love watching it, love everything about it. The best part of football is tackling, it's so very funny to see a guy twice the height of you fall down from a good, hard tackle


----------



## Bulerias

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sontailsic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like a bagle? OR SOME CHEEEEEEEESE?! Because you know what you call a Bul with cheese on his face don't you? CHEESEBUL!
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, let's keep the spam out of here, please. >: D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And let's not copy Mino's custom smilies.
> 
> That includes:
> :\
> >=D (or any como of > and D)
> >__> (with two underscores)
> <__<
> ^__^
> v__v
> >__<
> :OOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfft, you didn't make them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  :|
> 
> I never saw anyone else use them and I sat there and made them.
> 
> Just like Elvis:
> 
> 9=D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right... I saw countless people on NSider use :\ and others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you've got it all wrong, they did :/
> 
> There's a difference.
Click to expand...

 Wait... You're right. :/

But <__< Is not your smiley.


----------



## Bulerias

Sontailsic said:
			
		

> Bah, soccer is my favourtie sport, IMO there's no sport that comes close to it. I love playing it, love watching it, love everything about it. The best part of football is tackling, it's so very funny to see a guy twice the height of you fall down from a good, hard tackle


 Heh, get Super Mario Strikers for the Gamecube.  You'll love it, I heard it got good reviews.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sontailsic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like a bagle? OR SOME CHEEEEEEEESE?! Because you know what you call a Bul with cheese on his face don't you? CHEESEBUL!
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, let's keep the spam out of here, please. >: D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And let's not copy Mino's custom smilies.
> 
> That includes:
> :\
> >=D (or any como of > and D)
> >__> (with two underscores)
> <__<
> ^__^
> v__v
> >__<
> :OOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfft, you didn't make them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I wish I had a Bulerias"...
> 
> Who comes up with this stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL
> 
> It's automatically generated, I believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I should get one of these...
Click to expand...

 Okay, I have one. I have no idea how long I'll use it, though.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

ydo peeps use quotes
it just gets ugly

just go like @bul or @mino

quoting makes things unorganized in my oppinion

o well

what
is
up


teh PoD is HZERE

(btw if i ever say like fool or hzere im not a wigger, im just making fun of them, i hate rap beyond beleif, i almost barfed at that commercial with eminem, i changed it asap so i wouldnt barf tho)


----------



## Bulerias

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> ydo peeps use quotes
> it just gets ugly
> 
> just go like @bul or @mino
> 
> quoting makes things unorganized in my oppinion
> 
> o well
> 
> what
> is
> up
> 
> 
> teh PoD is HZERE
> 
> (btw if i ever say like fool or hzere im not a wigger, im just making fun of them, i hate rap beyond beleif, i almost barfed at that commercial with eminem, i changed it asap so i wouldnt barf tho)


 ROFL

Teh PoD is in the house, with his trademark, "what is up"


----------



## Bulerias

"I believe in Bulerias"


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> ydo peeps use quotes
> it just gets ugly
> 
> just go like @bul or @mino
> 
> quoting makes things unorganized in my oppinion
> 
> o well
> 
> what
> is
> up
> 
> 
> teh PoD is HZERE
> 
> (btw if i ever say like fool or hzere im not a wigger, im just making fun of them, i hate rap beyond beleif, i almost barfed at that commercial with eminem, i changed it asap so i wouldnt barf tho)


 Well, I don't like to do the "@" thing, because I think quoting looks a little more formal, plus, it's easier to point out what you're replying to, what with the @ thing, someone could have posted two questions, and they wouldn't know what you answered to. But, that's just me.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Bulerias said:
			
		

> "I believe in Bulerias"


 You do? You mean, you're a god?


----------



## Bulerias

Valoo, your sig doesn't fit the limit!


----------



## Bulerias

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I believe in Bulerias"
> 
> 
> 
> You do? You mean, you're a god?
Click to expand...

 <__<

Whatever you say, Valoo.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Valoo, your sig doesn't fit the limit!


 Oh man, you're right, I'll send me a PM telling me to fix it.


----------



## Bulerias

"The magic of Bulerias"

This just keeps gettin' better and better.


----------



## Justin

Party!  *sees we already are*  Continue then.

Umm... Well I can't wait for camp redd.


----------



## Bulerias

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valoo, your sig doesn't fit the limit!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, you're right, I'll send me a PM telling me to fix it.
Click to expand...

 Yeah, well... you do that.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valoo, your sig doesn't fit the limit!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, you're right, I'll send me a PM telling me to fix it.
Click to expand...

 Actually, I've sent out 2 PMs today telling users to fix their sigs. I think I'm getting better at this Moderator thing.


----------



## Bulerias

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Party!  *sees we already are*  Continue then.
> 
> Umm... Well I can't wait for camp redd.


 Yup, me neither, although there are some slight problems concerning prizes that will be fixed once Camp Redd opens.  Can't say more than that!


----------



## Justin

Yay! I'm getting close to 900 posts.


----------



## Bulerias

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valoo, your sig doesn't fit the limit!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, you're right, I'll send me a PM telling me to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I've sent out 2 PMs today telling users to fix their sigs. I think I'm getting better at this Moderator thing.
Click to expand...

 I can't believe you didn't send me a PM!    			  Valoo, that's just mean...


----------



## ƒish

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Yay! I'm getting close to 900 posts.


 Yay!  I'm getting close to 9000 posts! lol


----------



## Bulerias

[quote author="


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valoo, your sig doesn't fit the limit!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, you're right, I'll send me a PM telling me to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I've sent out 2 PMs today telling users to fix their sigs. I think I'm getting better at this Moderator thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe you didn't send me a PM!    			  Valoo, that's just mean...
Click to expand...

 Well, I didn't need to, since your sig was in the limit.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Yay! I'm getting close to 900 posts.


 I think I'm near 5,000...sort of.


----------



## Bulerias

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valoo, your sig doesn't fit the limit!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, you're right, I'll send me a PM telling me to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I've sent out 2 PMs today telling users to fix their sigs. I think I'm getting better at this Moderator thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe you didn't send me a PM!    			  Valoo, that's just mean...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I didn't need to, since your sig was in the limit.
Click to expand...

 <___<

That was sarcasm, Valoo.    
-_-


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

The Bulerias Man... 

You would think someone would be getting paid to make this up.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valoo, your sig doesn't fit the limit!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, you're right, I'll send me a PM telling me to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I've sent out 2 PMs today telling users to fix their sigs. I think I'm getting better at this Moderator thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe you didn't send me a PM!    			  Valoo, that's just mean...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I didn't need to, since your sig was in the limit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <___<
> 
> That was sarcasm, Valoo.    
-_-
Click to expand...

My greatest enemy. I'll be sure to outlaw it, if I ever get a chance, or if the constitution allows me to.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ydo peeps use quotes
> it just gets ugly
> 
> just go like @bul or @mino
> 
> quoting makes things unorganized in my oppinion
> 
> o well
> 
> what
> is
> up
> 
> 
> teh PoD is HZERE
> 
> (btw if i ever say like fool or hzere im not a wigger, im just making fun of them, i hate rap beyond beleif, i almost barfed at that commercial with eminem, i changed it asap so i wouldnt barf tho)
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't like to do the "@" thing, because I think quoting looks a little more formal, plus, it's easier to point out what you're replying to, what with the @ thing, someone could have posted two questions, and they wouldn't know what you answered to. But, that's just me.
Click to expand...

 its just it gets out of hand like quick

i think that after 3 quotes you should have to use @ and then u can start quoting


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

[quote author="


----------



## Bulerias

[quote author="


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ydo peeps use quotes
> it just gets ugly
> 
> just go like @bul or @mino
> 
> quoting makes things unorganized in my oppinion
> 
> o well
> 
> what
> is
> up
> 
> 
> teh PoD is HZERE
> 
> (btw if i ever say like fool or hzere im not a wigger, im just making fun of them, i hate rap beyond beleif, i almost barfed at that commercial with eminem, i changed it asap so i wouldnt barf tho)
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't like to do the "@" thing, because I think quoting looks a little more formal, plus, it's easier to point out what you're replying to, what with the @ thing, someone could have posted two questions, and they wouldn't know what you answered to. But, that's just me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its just it gets out of hand like quick
> 
> i think that after 3 quotes you should have to use @ and then u can start quoting
Click to expand...

 Yeah, that would cut down on the massive quotes. I see your point.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

holy  crap this is like spamfest all over again
(and ive never even heard of spamfest, i think i just made it up)


----------



## Bulerias

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ydo peeps use quotes
> it just gets ugly
> 
> just go like @bul or @mino
> 
> quoting makes things unorganized in my oppinion
> 
> o well
> 
> what
> is
> up
> 
> 
> teh PoD is HZERE
> 
> (btw if i ever say like fool or hzere im not a wigger, im just making fun of them, i hate rap beyond beleif, i almost barfed at that commercial with eminem, i changed it asap so i wouldnt barf tho)
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't like to do the "@" thing, because I think quoting looks a little more formal, plus, it's easier to point out what you're replying to, what with the @ thing, someone could have posted two questions, and they wouldn't know what you answered to. But, that's just me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its just it gets out of hand like quick
> 
> i think that after 3 quotes you should have to use @ and then u can start quoting
Click to expand...

 Yeah, but for some wierd and cosmic reason, I like to do the "@" thing only on NSider, but not on TBT. 0_o


----------



## ƒish

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> holy  crap this is like spamfest all over again
> (and ive never even heard of spamfest, i think i just made it up)


 That could be an idea for a special event at TBT!      

Wait...we have the Spam Contest, and I think that's enough.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

in like 3 seconds my post gets covered up

its like yall are hobo's hovering around a guy in the sreet waiting for him to get hit so you can devour his flesh


----------



## Bulerias

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> holy  crap this is like spamfest all over again
> (and ive never even heard of spamfest, i think i just made it up)


 Uhh, it sorta is, like that Spam Contest at the old Wishing Well.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

[quote author="


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

@ bul

the @ is fine 
i think u should learn to deal with it or ill slap you down bul


----------



## Bulerias

Hey Pie, to commemorate the moment, get your ani powers and create a Trading Spaces: Carpet Inspectors Unit animation.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> in like 3 seconds my post gets covered up
> 
> its like yall are hobo's hovering around a guy in the sreet waiting for him to get hit so you can devour his flesh


 Now that's sick, Pie. Just sick.


----------



## ƒish

dude, its a huge problem... i had it when i was younger... i'll warn you now, if you dont change it, things will get worse...

this is the reason im not a mod. : )


----------



## Bulerias

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> @ bul
> 
> the @ is fine
> i think u should learn to deal with it or ill slap you down bul


 I know it's fine, but I don't like to use it at TBT. <__<

Yeah, sue me.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

[quote author="


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Hey Pie, to commemorate the moment, get your ani powers and create a Trading Spaces: Carpet Inspectors Unit animation.


 Huh?

and at smart tech,
ive seen it happen before, not really but im assuming thats what they do


----------



## Bulerias

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> Stupid Sandra... *kicks Sandra down the street*


 seriously,

everyone stops, then stares at her, then freaks out.     


you know whats funny to watch... two chicks attacking eachother... >_>


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pie, to commemorate the moment, get your ani powers and create a Trading Spaces: Carpet Inspectors Unit animation.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> and at smart tech,
> ive seen it happen before, not really but im assuming thats what they do
Click to expand...

 Well, then some should be going to a mental instituion then. They need help, immediately.


----------



## Bulerias

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pie, to commemorate the moment, get your ani powers and create a Trading Spaces: Carpet Inspectors Unit animation.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> and at smart tech,
> ive seen it happen before, not really but im assuming thats what they do
Click to expand...

 Just do what I said.    			  Ask Fish for details.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ bul
> 
> the @ is fine
> i think u should learn to deal with it or ill slap you down bul
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's fine, but I don't like to use it at TBT. <__<
> 
> Yeah, sue me.
Click to expand...

i will bul so shut it,
ill see you in court thursday


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote author="
Click to expand...


----------



## ƒish

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ bul
> 
> the @ is fine
> i think u should learn to deal with it or ill slap you down bul
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's fine, but I don't like to use it at TBT. <__<
> 
> Yeah, sue me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i will bul so shut it,
> ill see you in court thursday
Click to expand...

 This reminds me if we'll ever use that idea of mine...


----------



## Bulerias

[quote author="


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pie, to commemorate the moment, get your ani powers and create a Trading Spaces: Carpet Inspectors Unit animation.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> and at smart tech,
> ive seen it happen before, not really but im assuming thats what they do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just do what I said.    			  Ask Fish for details.
Click to expand...

 no, i think we should ask bul     

after all...

"Bulerias Loves You"     

although, i could go for some "Nonstop 311" : D


----------



## Bulerias

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ bul
> 
> the @ is fine
> i think u should learn to deal with it or ill slap you down bul
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's fine, but I don't like to use it at TBT. <__<
> 
> Yeah, sue me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i will bul so shut it,
> ill see you in court thursday
Click to expand...

     

How DARE you sue me!  Fine, we'll see... I'll need to get DarthGohan here... *appoints Darth as a defendant*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias

[quote author="


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

We dont need no education
we dont need no thought control
no dark sarcasm in the classroom
Teacher leave them kids alone

HEY TEACHER, LEAVE THEM KIDS ALONE

all in all its just another brick in the wall

all in all your just another brick in the wall

(some students in a school in britain)
We dont need no education
we dont need no thought control
no dark sarcasm in the classroom
Teachers leave those kids alone

HEY TEACHER, LEAVE THEM KIDS ALONE

all in all your just another brick in the wall

all in all your just another brick in the wall


----------



## ƒish

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote author="
Click to expand...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

You know, this reminds me of a long chat that happened at TBT once... Bul can tell you about it.


----------



## Bulerias

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> We dont need no education
> we dont need no thought control
> no dark sarcasm in the classroom
> Teacher leave them kids alone
> 
> HEY TEACHER, LEAVE THEM KIDS ALONE
> 
> all in all its just another brick in the wall
> 
> all in all your just another brick in the wall
> 
> (some students in a school in britain)
> We dont need no education
> we dont need no thought control
> no dark sarcasm in the classroom
> Teachers leave those kids alone
> 
> HEY TEACHER, LEAVE THEM KIDS ALONE
> 
> all in all your just another brick in the wall
> 
> all in all your just another brick in the wall


 0_o'

What is that?


----------



## ƒish

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> We dont need no education
> we dont need no thought control
> no dark sarcasm in the classroom
> Teacher leave them kids alone
> 
> HEY TEACHER, LEAVE THEM KIDS ALONE
> 
> all in all its just another brick in the wall
> 
> all in all your just another brick in the wall
> 
> (some students in a school in britain)
> We dont need no education
> we dont need no thought control
> no dark sarcasm in the classroom
> Teachers leave those kids alone
> 
> HEY TEACHER, LEAVE THEM KIDS ALONE
> 
> all in all your just another brick in the wall
> 
> all in all your just another brick in the wall


 i remember listening to that song, back in the *day... 

*the day being third grade.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ bul
> 
> the @ is fine
> i think u should learn to deal with it or ill slap you down bul
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's fine, but I don't like to use it at TBT. <__<
> 
> Yeah, sue me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i will bul so shut it,
> ill see you in court thursday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How DARE you sue me!  Fine, we'll see... I'll need to get DarthGohan here... *appoints Darth as a defendant*
Click to expand...

 Mino is my lawyer

cuz hez cool


----------



## Bulerias

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> You know, this reminds me of a long chat that happened at TBT once... Bul can tell you about it.


 Yeah, it was in the Staff Only lounge... It went ON and ON... For, like, 100 pages.  Seriously.  No joke.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

[quote author="


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

[quote author="


----------



## Bulerias

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ bul
> 
> the @ is fine
> i think u should learn to deal with it or ill slap you down bul
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's fine, but I don't like to use it at TBT. <__<
> 
> Yeah, sue me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i will bul so shut it,
> ill see you in court thursday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How DARE you sue me!  Fine, we'll see... I'll need to get DarthGohan here... *appoints Darth as a defendant*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mino is my lawyer
> 
> cuz hez cool
Click to expand...

 Pfft, Mino can't fight me with only custom smileys and coolness.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this reminds me of a long chat that happened at TBT once... Bul can tell you about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was in the Staff Only lounge... It went ON and ON... For, like, 100 pages.  Seriously.  No joke.
Click to expand...

 True. I think I went up 500, post count wise. We should release that to the public sometime.


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote author="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ bul
> 
> the @ is fine
> i think u should learn to deal with it or ill slap you down bul
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's fine, but I don't like to use it at TBT. <__<
> 
> Yeah, sue me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i will bul so shut it,
> ill see you in court thursday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How DARE you sue me!  Fine, we'll see... I'll need to get DarthGohan here... *appoints Darth as a defendant*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mino is my lawyer
> 
> cuz hez cool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfft, Mino can't fight me with only custom smileys and coolness.
Click to expand...

 screw him than

ill defend myself

mino will be the judge     

thats right  *slips 1k bells under the table to mino*


i think we know whos going to win this one


----------



## Justin

The school strike here ended today. It's the first day of school for 2 weeks.


----------



## Bulerias

"Bulerias - Your entertainer"

And this will stop when...?


----------



## ƒish

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this reminds me of a long chat that happened at TBT once... Bul can tell you about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was in the Staff Only lounge... It went ON and ON... For, like, 100 pages.  Seriously.  No joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. I think I went up 500, post count wise. We should release that to the public sometime.
Click to expand...

 uhh... no thanks... i dont really feel like reading a big chat, about nothing inparticular...


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

lol


----------



## Bulerias

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ bul
> 
> the @ is fine
> i think u should learn to deal with it or ill slap you down bul
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's fine, but I don't like to use it at TBT. <__<
> 
> Yeah, sue me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i will bul so shut it,
> ill see you in court thursday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How DARE you sue me!  Fine, we'll see... I'll need to get DarthGohan here... *appoints Darth as a defendant*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mino is my lawyer
> 
> cuz hez cool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfft, Mino can't fight me with only custom smileys and coolness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> screw him than
> 
> ill defend myself
> 
> mino will be the judge
> 
> thats right  *slips 1k bells under the table to mino*
> 
> 
> i think we know whos going to win this one
Click to expand...

     

*slips fake guitar under table to Mino*

Yup, the winner is already decided, I believe.


----------



## Justin

I'll be the judge or defant for bul....


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

[quote author="


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Justin
im assuming you dont know much about court


----------



## Bulerias

[quote author="


----------



## DarthGohan1

Justin125 said:
			
		

> The school strike here ended today. It's the first day of school for 2 weeks.


 You had to go back to school?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Oh cool, I started a page. Wait, is this spam?


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

random pics eh  <_<


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Justin
> im assuming you dont know much about court


 Well remember, he lives in Canada, and for all I know, their court system could be different than ours.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Oh cool, I started a page. Wait, is this spam?


 yes NO

(shutup pie!!)


----------



## Justin

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The school strike here ended today. It's the first day of school for 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> You had to go back to school?
Click to expand...

 Yep!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Justin125 said:
			
		

> The school strike here ended today. It's the first day of school for 2 weeks.


 Is that a good thing, or a bad thing?


----------



## DarthGohan1

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> random pics eh  <_<


 whatever floats your boat pie.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cool, I started a page. Wait, is this spam?
> 
> 
> 
> yes NO
> 
> (shutup pie!!)
Click to expand...

 Um...okay.    
:blink:			  :wacko:


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin
> im assuming you dont know much about court
> 
> 
> 
> Well remember, he lives in Canada, and for all I know, their court system could be different than ours.
Click to expand...

 a defandant cant be the judge,
he would just find himself innocent DUH


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin
> im assuming you dont know much about court
> 
> 
> 
> Well remember, he lives in Canada, and for all I know, their court system could be different than ours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a defandant cant be the judge,
> he would just find himself innocent DUH
Click to expand...

 Oh, that's what you mean. See your point, I do.


----------



## DarthGohan1

isnt that the point?


----------



## Justin

i said eithier...


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

teh randomness


----------



## Bulerias

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random pics eh <_<
> 
> 
> 
> whatever floats your boat pie.
Click to expand...

 Wait... let me get the "Go You!" pic... MY all-time fav...


----------



## ƒish

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin
> im assuming you dont know much about court
> 
> 
> 
> Well remember, he lives in Canada, and for all I know, their court system could be different than ours.
Click to expand...

 not by much though : \


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> isnt that the point?


 Not if the defendant is defending someone that is bad, like Saddam Hussien, which everyone knows is guilty.


----------



## Bulerias

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> teh randomness


 Let's not get out of control here...

*bangs head on wall*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random pics eh <_<
> 
> 
> 
> whatever floats your boat pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait... let me get the "Go You!" pic... MY all-time fav...
Click to expand...

 Could you also do the "Oh Noes", please? That one was very funny.  :lol:


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Justin125 said:
			
		

> i said eithier...


 defendant is the person getting accused of the crime
neither one would make sence justin


----------



## Justin

VALOO?????


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

"Bulerias For President" 

I wonder...which party is he?    
:huh:


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Justin125 said:
			
		

> VALOO?????


 ???OOLAV


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Justin125 said:
			
		

> VALOO?????


 Yes, what is it?


----------



## DarthGohan1

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isnt that the point?
> 
> 
> 
> Not if the defendant is defending someone that is bad, like Saddam Hussien, which everyone knows is guilty.
Click to expand...

 but saddams best friend is the hole he lived in for 17 months.


----------



## Justin

Why did you remove my sig??     What did I do?


----------



## Bulerias

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Why did you remove my sig??     What did I do?


 I did it.  It was inappropriate.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isnt that the point?
> 
> 
> 
> Not if the defendant is defending someone that is bad, like Saddam Hussien, which everyone knows is guilty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but saddams best friend is the hole he lived in for 17 months.
Click to expand...

its like in the michael jackson case

its clear that the judge was *** and MJ had a "talk" with him


----------



## ƒish

justin just got:

REMOVED.

i would say that other sig was worse... what's his name has it... sontailsic or whatever...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Why did you remove my sig??     What did I do?


 What? Remove your sig? I did nothing of the sort. I've been here the whole time. Plus, I would only remove your sig if it was either larger than the limit, or containing inappropriate material. I didn't touch it.


----------



## Bulerias

[quote author="


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Why did you remove my sig??     What did I do?


 IT WAS A GIRL IN A THONG

no duh they removed it


----------



## DarthGohan1

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Why did you remove my sig??     What did I do?


 it contained mucho inapropriatenss.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you remove my sig??   What did I do?
> 
> 
> 
> I did it.  It was inappropriate.
Click to expand...

 Well, in a way, it was. I think it showed a pic of a gluteus maximus, which is something we don't need to see.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you remove my sig??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bulerias

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you remove my sig??   What did I do?
> 
> 
> 
> I did it.  It was inappropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in a way, it was. I think it showed a pic of a gluteus maximus, which is something we don't need to see.
Click to expand...

 Exactly.

Now, let's drift away from this topic.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you remove my sig??   What did I do?
> 
> 
> 
> I did it.  It was inappropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in a way, it was. I think it showed a pic of a gluteus maximus, which is something we don't need to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> correctamundo!
Click to expand...

 I am glad you agree with my reason.   :yes:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you remove my sig??   What did I do?
> 
> 
> 
> I did it.  It was inappropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in a way, it was. I think it showed a pic of a gluteus maximus, which is something we don't need to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> Now, let's drift away from this topic.
Click to expand...

 Good idea Bul.  :yes:


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

also im tired of this sloganizer crap

i vote everyone remove that because its stupid and im tired of it, its the stupidest companie to ever exist


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> also im tired of this sloganizer crap
> 
> i vote everyone remove that because its stupid and im tired of it, its the stupidest companie to ever exist


 I removed mine because it took up too much space.


----------



## ƒish

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you remove my sig??   What did I do?
> 
> 
> 
> IT WAS A GIRL IN A THONG
> 
> no duh they removed it
Click to expand...

 silly goose     

justin just wanted to look older... or something... i dont know... i almost used it too. then saw what it was... looked like a sholder at first >_>


----------



## DarthGohan1

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you remove my sig??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ƒish

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> also im tired of this sloganizer crap
> 
> i vote everyone remove that because its stupid and im tired of it, its the stupidest companie to ever exist


 but it works for 311... and mines small


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

everyone remove their sloganizer stuff or ill beat you down like a clown in town

right now baby its ON


----------



## Bulerias

Pfft, let's keep the Sloganizer.  I like what it says about me.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> also im tired of this sloganizer crap
> 
> i vote everyone remove that because its stupid and im tired of it, its the stupidest companie to ever exist


 *GZASP*

i meant company


----------



## Mino

Bulerias said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sontailsic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like a bagle? OR SOME CHEEEEEEEESE?! Because you know what you call a Bul with cheese on his face don't you? CHEESEBUL!
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, let's keep the spam out of here, please. >: D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And let's not copy Mino's custom smilies.
> 
> That includes:
> :\
> >=D (or any como of > and D)
> >__> (with two underscores)
> <__<
> ^__^
> v__v
> >__<
> :OOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfft, you didn't make them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  :|
> 
> I never saw anyone else use them and I sat there and made them.
> 
> Just like Elvis:
> 
> 9=D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right... I saw countless people on NSider use :\ and others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you've got it all wrong, they did :/
> 
> There's a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait... You're right. :/
> 
> But <__< Is not your smiley.
Click to expand...

 Yeah, it is!

Most people do this:

<_<
or
<.<
or
<-<


----------



## Justin

IT WAS ONLY Sloganizer!!! What are you talking about?


----------



## Bulerias

Bulerias - If you love Bulerias.


:rofl:


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Pfft, let's keep the Sloganizer.  I like what it says about me.


 its completely random and ive seen some peeps sloganizer say some NAUGHTY things


----------



## Justin

Piture?


----------



## Bulerias

Justin125 said:
			
		

> IT WAS ONLY Sloganizer!!! What are you talking about?


 Sloganizer made that picture appear.  It wasn't your fault


----------



## Bulerias

Guys, I gotta go.   See you all later, dudes and dudettes.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Piture?


 norm i can tell what people say when they misspell things but this time i cant

do u mean Picture?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Wow, this is becoming active...


----------



## ƒish

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Piture?


 you took the sexy one because you thought it would make you look older... did you bother to look to the right >_<


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Guys, I gotta go.   See you all later, dudes and dudettes.


 Okay, goodbye.


----------



## Mino

Oh, right.     			  I was going to have the "sexy" one then I realized that Bulerias would have a fit.

But seeing Justin with it would bring me to new levels of nausea.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also im tired of this sloganizer crap
> 
> i vote everyone remove that because its stupid and im tired of it, its the stupidest companie to ever exist
> 
> 
> 
> *GZASP*
> 
> i meant company
Click to expand...

 i 100% agree!.!.!.!.!


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT WAS ONLY Sloganizer!!! What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> Sloganizer made that picture appear.  It wasn't your fault
Click to expand...

 it was,

he chose the backround "sexy"

it was his fault

he should have gone with plain or something


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Guys, I gotta go.   See you all later, dudes and dudettes.


 what about us Dudlet's     

bye.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Yeah, I have to leave too. I'll see you later.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

[quote author="


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

[quote author="


----------



## DarthGohan1

[quote author="


----------



## Mino

Jeez, I was gone for about an hour and this thread has tripled in size.


----------



## Justin

Why can't someone tell me what's wrong with it?  It was only Sloganizer. Everyone else has one. What's wrong with me having one?


----------



## Mino

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Mino

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Why can't someone tell me what's wrong with it?  It was only Sloganizer. Everyone else has one. What's wrong with me having one?


 It had an image of someone doing naughty things, choose a different one.

This has nothing to do with Sloganizer, just the background you chose. :| 

Duh.    
:huh:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Jeez, I was gone for about an hour and this thread has tripled in size.


 I know. It's one big vine, growing, growing, like on those sci-fi movies.


----------



## Mino

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, I was gone for about an hour and this thread has tripled in size.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. It's one big vine, growing, growing, like on those sci-fi movies.
Click to expand...

 I hate Sci-Fi movies.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't someone tell me what's wrong with it? It was only Sloganizer. Everyone else has one. What's wrong with me having one?
> 
> 
> 
> It had an image of someone doing naughty things, choose a different one.
> 
> This has nothing to do with Sloganizer, just the background you chose. :|
> 
> Duh.    
:huh:
Click to expand...

 thats what i just said mino

dont u dare copy me i will beat you down like a clown in town


----------



## DarthGohan1

bye valoo aka smart aka tech aka dragon aka std aka smarttech aka the # 15 aka st15 aka smarty pants aka the smart tech dragon aka dragonlance aka smarttechdragon15.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote author="
Click to expand...


----------



## Mino

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT WAS ONLY Sloganizer!!! What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> Sloganizer made that picture appear.  It wasn't your fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was,
> 
> he chose the backround "sexy"
> 
> it was his fault
> 
> he should have gone with plain or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Sexy mean? I tryed it out because I did not know what it is and wanted to see. I looked at it and I don't see what your talking about?
Click to expand...

 <big><big><big><big><big>OH MY GRAPEFRUIT!</big></big></big>

Don't ask and stop asking now.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT WAS ONLY Sloganizer!!! What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> Sloganizer made that picture appear.  It wasn't your fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was,
> 
> he chose the backround "sexy"
> 
> it was his fault
> 
> he should have gone with plain or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Sexy mean? I tryed it out because I did not know what it is and wanted to see. I looked at it and I don't see what your talking about?
Click to expand...

umm lets see here

COUGH!


----------



## Mino

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't someone tell me what's wrong with it? It was only Sloganizer. Everyone else has one. What's wrong with me having one?
> 
> 
> 
> It had an image of someone doing naughty things, choose a different one.
> 
> This has nothing to do with Sloganizer, just the background you chose. :|
> 
> Duh.    
:huh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what i just said mino
> 
> dont u dare copy me i will beat you down like a clown in town
Click to expand...

 Stop being a moron.  I started typing before you did, I just actually thought things out and spelled stuff right.


----------



## DarthGohan1

the best slogan you could have is... *drum roll*...

"Got (insert name here, replacing milk)?"


----------



## ƒish

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Justin

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT WAS ONLY Sloganizer!!! What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> Sloganizer made that picture appear.  It wasn't your fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was,
> 
> he chose the backround "sexy"
> 
> it was his fault
> 
> he should have gone with plain or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Sexy mean? I tryed it out because I did not know what it is and wanted to see. I looked at it and I don't see what your talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> umm lets see here
> 
> COUGH!
Click to expand...

 Cough?


----------



## Bulerias

Guys, STOP THE INAPPROPRIATE TALK...


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT WAS ONLY Sloganizer!!! What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> Sloganizer made that picture appear.  It wasn't your fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was,
> 
> he chose the backround "sexy"
> 
> it was his fault
> 
> he should have gone with plain or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Sexy mean? I tryed it out because I did not know what it is and wanted to see. I looked at it and I don't see what your talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> umm lets see here
> 
> COUGH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cough?
Click to expand...

 umm cough means cough


----------



## Mino

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Guys, STOP THE INAPPROPRIATE TALK...


 I'm trying to!


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Guys, STOP THE INAPPROPRIATE TALK...


 BUL U LOSER U SAID U WERE GOING

now ima have to beat u down like a clown in town


----------



## Mino

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT WAS ONLY Sloganizer!!! What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> Sloganizer made that picture appear.  It wasn't your fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was,
> 
> he chose the backround "sexy"
> 
> it was his fault
> 
> he should have gone with plain or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Sexy mean? I tryed it out because I did not know what it is and wanted to see. I looked at it and I don't see what your talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> umm lets see here
> 
> COUGH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> umm cough means cough
Click to expand...

 It means I edited out what he said.


----------



## Mino

This topic is closed until you guys stop being inappropriate and violent.

Don't use the sexy category at sloganizer.net.

This will be reopened soon and you guys can calm down until then.


----------



## Jeremy

And from now on, mods and admins should be extra strict with warns and bans here.


----------



## Bulerias

Agreed, Storm.  And guess what?  I'm banning Sloganizer... I'll have to discuss this with the staff first, though.


----------



## Mino

Opened.

No violence.  >__>


----------



## Justin

I'd like to say I'm sorry....  And is this one now okay?


----------



## Justin

I still think this one get Dealted then make a new one.


----------



## Bulerias

If this one is going to be replaced, the topic won't be deleted, but moved *hint hint to staff*


----------



## Tennis=Life

what's this sloganizer? where is it?


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I still think this one get Dealted then make a new one.


 i think that you dont have enough athority to say that

like saying lock my other topic

im pretty angry at you so i might just leave for a hour untill i cool down, your seriously making me very angry


----------



## Justin

Bulerias said:
			
		

> If this one is going to be replaced, the topic won't be deleted, but moved *hint hint to staff*


 Eh?


----------



## Justin

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think this one get Dealted then make a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> i think that you dont have enough athority to say that
> 
> like saying lock my other topic
> 
> im pretty angry at you so i might just leave for a hour untill i cool down, your seriously making me very angry
Click to expand...

 Same here. I might leave toi cool down too but for a week or two....


----------



## Linkerator

Hopefully we learned a very big lesson in this... >.>


----------



## Bulerias

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this one is going to be replaced, the topic won't be deleted, but moved *hint hint to staff*
> 
> 
> 
> Eh?
Click to expand...

 I said hint hint to staff, not hint hint to members.


----------



## Bulerias

[quote="] Hopefully we learned a very big lesson in this... >.> [/quote]
 Yeah, and you still have a sloganizer sig.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think this one get Dealted then make a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> i think that you dont have enough athority to say that
> 
> like saying lock my other topic
> 
> im pretty angry at you so i might just leave for a hour untill i cool down, your seriously making me very angry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. I might leave toi cool down too but for a week or two....
Click to expand...

 i just said u had no athority and stuff and about how u said u were locking my topics 

and u say  i agree, ima go cool down too !!!!!!!!!!!!

now that makes me angry

no1 did anything to u to make u cool down. but im not complaining seeing u not here for a couple weeks


----------



## ƒish

hey peepz0rs!

yeah,


----------



## Linkerator

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote="] Hopefully we learned a very big lesson in this... >.>


Yeah, and you still have a sloganizer sig.    			 [/quote]
 Meh, I needed something to fill in until I make a new siggy.


----------



## Justin

How did this thing start anyway?  When I woke up this morning that's all I saw.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

Justin125 said:
			
		

> How did this thing start anyway?  When I woke up this morning that's all I saw.


 well, it all started when you wondered what "sexy" ment... 

lets just say, ask your parents... they'll give you the talk.


and, uhh... how's everyones weather... that hurricane was pretty cool.


----------



## ƒish

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Justin

[quote author="


----------



## Linkerator

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> and in justins sig it just said
> 
> "Id sleep with justin 126 or w/e"
> 
> ima save these from now on to keep a record of the innopropriate sayings


 Just cool down about it. You're like a Jack Thomson of Sloganizer. >.>


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Justin125 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Linkerator

I see a possible flame war coming on. >.>


----------



## ƒish

anyway... uhh... i like talking about cool things... who likes my sig. >_>


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

NAA  U THINK

this whole thing starte cuz of stupid sloganizer and their INNOPROPRIATE QUOTES

and it should be DELETED from peeps sigs


----------



## Furry Sparks

wow the sloganizer things got this far out of hand? man.... i started this thing...    			  sorry everyone     			 and the bad things last for like 30 seconds....the pic changes every 30 seconds


----------



## Linkerator

[quote author="


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

THIS SITE IS FAMILY FRIENDLY

eaven tho its supposed to be 13+ according to the terms of service


because of sloganizers randomness i vote it should be BANNED


----------



## Furry Sparks

sorry to everyone who was offended becsue of this. I was the one that started it, bul followed, then everyone else started using them


----------



## Linkerator

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> THIS SITE IS FAMILY FRIENDLY
> 
> eaven tho its supposed to be 13+ according to the terms of service
> 
> 
> because of sloganizers randomness i vote it should be BANNED


 Maybe we should put this discussion somewhere else then a chat thread. :|


----------



## ƒish

[quote="] [quote author="


----------



## Justin

I say C


----------



## Furry Sparks

http://the-bell-tree-forums.com/index.php?showtopic=4969
if that makes you feal any better....


----------



## ƒish

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> http://the-bell-tree-forums.com/index.php?showtopic=4969
> if that makes you feal any better....


 meh, its not your fault... it would have gotten here one way or another... i dont think its THAT bad... if anyone is twisted enough to turn it from what it is, then its bad... but then again, if you can twist that, most words can be twisted to be sick...

no, im not looking at you Pie...


----------



## Linkerator

Pie, lets just talk about something else for a change. A chat thread isn't ment for this.   
-_-


----------



## Tennis=Life

C (to fish's poll)


----------



## Justin

It does it not me. <_<


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Justin125 said:
			
		

> It does it not me. <_<


 please give a effort to using correct spelling and grammer

i have NO CLUE what ur trying to say here


----------



## Justin

*<big><big><big><big><big>AGREED!</big></big></big></big></big><big></big>*<big>


----------



## Justin

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does it not me. <_<
> 
> 
> 
> please give a effort to using correct spelling and grammer
> 
> i have NO CLUE what ur trying to say here
Click to expand...

 I DID!


----------



## Tennis=Life

I have no idea what sloganizer is so I am not any part of this, just watching.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Justin125 said:
			
		

> *<big><big><big><big><big>AGREED!</big></big></big></big></big><big></big>*<big><big> </big></big>


<big><big>
 to what

u cant drop it untill everyone has removed it from their sig

or atleast i wont

i dont give a rats butt if i get banned

it wouldnt effect me one little bit

there are other forums</big>


----------



## Tennis=Life

I don't even have one of those sigs.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does it not me. <_<
> 
> 
> 
> please give a effort to using correct spelling and grammer
> 
> i have NO CLUE what ur trying to say here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DID!
Click to expand...

 You did what

state like


I liked that move

instead of as you would say

"I Like"

please refer to something


----------



## Linkerator

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<big><big><big><big><big>AGREED!</big></big></big></big></big><big></big>*<big><big> </big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>
> to what
> 
> u cant drop it untill everyone has removed it from their sig
> 
> or atleast i wont
> 
> i dont give a rats butt if i get banned
> 
> it wouldnt effect me one little bit
> 
> there are other forums </big></big>
Click to expand...

<big><big>
 Just shut up about this. We know you don't like Sloganizer, and we are discussing this now.</big>


----------



## Justin

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<big><big><big><big><big>AGREED!</big></big></big></big></big><big></big>*<big><big> </big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>
> to what
> 
> u cant drop it untill everyone has removed it from their sig
> 
> or atleast i wont
> 
> i dont give a rats butt if i get banned
> 
> it wouldnt effect me one little bit
> 
> there are other forums </big></big>
Click to expand...

<big><big>
 OK LETS JUST SHUT THE HELL UP ABOUT SLOGANIZER!!! JUST DROP IT! 

-The h word</big>


----------



## Linkerator

Sorry if I'm sounding a little harsh, but this is just getting on my nerves.  <_<


----------



## ƒish

ok, lets all talk about ducks... everyone loves ducks...







this one's head is sexy


----------



## Justin

[quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life

WHY DID YOU POST THAT THEN?


----------



## Justin

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> lets see here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoops i must have saved it a second too late so this one said "Id sleep with justin whatever"
> 
> 
> now if u dont take that in a sexual way than you can tell me to shut up
> 
> but i dont think this is what 9 yr olds should be seeing


it does that not me!

BRB!


----------



## ƒish

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I don't like ducks... <_<


 why not : (

ducks like you... why do you have to be a hater. : (


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> WHY DID YOU POST THAT THEN?


 to prove to admins that Sloganizer is INNOPROPRIATE


----------



## Mino

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life

I don't like ducks that much...


----------



## Justin

[quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY DID YOU POST THAT THEN?
> 
> 
> 
> to prove to admins that Sloganizer is INNOPROPRIATE
Click to expand...

 true, but there is something called pming, but I guess that is what you thought of first.


----------



## Linkerator

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY DID YOU POST THAT THEN?
> 
> 
> 
> to prove to admins that Sloganizer is INNOPROPRIATE
Click to expand...

 Maybe you should just PM them. :|


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote author="
Click to expand...


----------



## Mino

Alright guys, there is no longer a problem with Sloganizer.


----------



## ƒish

Justin125 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Linkerator

[quote author="


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Alright guys, there is no longer a problem with Sloganizer.


 screw this forum

if Bul gets on me for saying

G

A

Y


and sloganizer says Sex

i hardly feel this is fair and i seriously am probably leaving


----------



## ƒish

[quote="] [quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life

[quote author="


----------



## Mino

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys, there is no longer a problem with Sloganizer.
> 
> 
> 
> screw this forum
> 
> if Bul gets on me for saying
> 
> G
> 
> A
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> and sloganizer says Sex
> 
> i hardly feel this is fair and i seriously am probably leaving
Click to expand...

 We're banning it, what's the problem?


----------



## ƒish

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys, there is no longer a problem with Sloganizer.
> 
> 
> 
> screw this forum
> 
> if Bul gets on me for saying
> 
> G
> 
> A
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> and sloganizer says Sex
> 
> i hardly feel this is fair and i seriously am probably leaving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're banning it, what's the problem?
Click to expand...

 wait... does this mean i cant say sexy anymore... >_<

i love that word... i used it for everything...


----------



## Mino

It = Sloganizer.


----------



## ƒish

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> It = Sloganizer.


 oh, right... guess all cool things must break after awhile... oh well, the coolness was fading... i'll take it out in a bit.


----------



## Furry Sparks

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> It = Sloganizer.


 crap... i can't belive how much of am mess this turned into... 30 pages of flame war and a new rule added...


----------



## Tennis=Life

What should we talk about since all of this is over now?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> What should we talk about since all of this is over now?


 Pizza, let's talk about pizza.


----------



## Tennis=Life

Cheese all the way!


----------



## ƒish

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> What should we talk about since all of this is over now?


 squirls... seeing how everyone hates ducks >_>


@smarttech... pizza is a flamewar waiting to happen... all those toppings, and everyone knowing pineapple is the only good one.


----------



## Justin

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It = Sloganizer.
> 
> 
> 
> crap... i can't belive how much of am mess this turned into... 30 pages of flame war and a new rule added...
Click to expand...

 10 or so of those pages are myslef for not knowing what the s word means...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Justin125 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It = Sloganizer.
> 
> 
> 
> crap... i can't belive how much of am mess this turned into... 30 pages of flame war and a new rule added...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10 or so of those pages are myslef for not knowing what the s word means...
Click to expand...

 Hmm...Maybe I should lock this chat thread and start a new one, then. Yay or nay?


----------



## Tennis=Life

Squirrels are dumb, all of the ones in my neighborhood fight.  They start screching and chasing super fast everywhere.


----------



## Linkerator

[quote author="


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

[quote="] [quote author="


----------



## Furry Sparks

i say move it to where noraml member can't see it...


----------



## ƒish

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Squirrels are dumb, all of the ones in my neighborhood fight. They start screching and chasing super fast everywhere.


and thats dumb how     

link-     


>_>


----------



## Linkerator

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> [quote="] [quote author="


----------



## Justin

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It = Sloganizer.
> 
> 
> 
> crap... i can't belive how much of am mess this turned into... 30 pages of flame war and a new rule added...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10 or so of those pages are myslef for not knowing what the s word means...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm...Maybe I should lock this chat thread and start a new one, then. Yay or nay?
Click to expand...

YAY! Please do.I suggested that a while ago.


----------



## Linkerator

Wow, finally 1,000 posts, I'm slow. <_<


----------



## Tennis=Life

How about...What is your favorite animal?  KOALAS ARE AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Mino

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It = Sloganizer.
> 
> 
> 
> crap... i can't belive how much of am mess this turned into... 30 pages of flame war and a new rule added...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10 or so of those pages are myslef for not knowing what the s word means...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm...Maybe I should lock this chat thread and start a new one, then. Yay or nay?
Click to expand...

 I already considered this... the chat threads are my responsibility.

I don't think that anyone is going to go looking back here AND this is going to be gone in about a week.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It = Sloganizer.
> 
> 
> 
> crap... i can't belive how much of am mess this turned into... 30 pages of flame war and a new rule added...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10 or so of those pages are myslef for not knowing what the s word means...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm...Maybe I should lock this chat thread and start a new one, then. Yay or nay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already considered this... the chat threads are my responsibility.
> 
> I don't think that anyone is going to go looking back here AND this is going to be gone in about a week.
Click to expand...

 Mino is right, October is almost over. Making a new one now unless for November would be pointless. Okay, it can stay.    
^_^


----------



## Tennis=Life

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

[quote="] Wow, finally 1,000 posts, I'm slow. <_< [/quote]
 congrats ^-^

slow... meh... im not exactly fast myself... the important thing, is that you'll be a fish in 7 posts... assuming you werent a local mod


----------



## Furry Sparks

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life

I can make Kirby dance:


<('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')>
<('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')>

Can you?


----------



## Linkerator

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> I can make Kirby dance:
> 
> 
> <('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')>
> <('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')>
> 
> Can you?


 yes.... but my dance is better >_>


(>'.')> <('.'<) (^'.'^) (v'.'v) (>'.'<) <( '.' )>

wootage!


----------



## ƒish

[quote="] [quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life

[quote author="


----------



## Linkerator

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## ƒish

[quote="] [quote author="


----------



## Linkerator

Look at this sig I made... like... 3 minutes ago.







It was for a freind of mine.


----------



## Tennis=Life

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## ƒish

[quote="] Look at this sig I made... like... 3 minutes ago.






 [/quote]
 heh     

pretty neat : )

i should make another one... in mr. gimp.


----------



## ƒish

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote author="
Click to expand...


----------



## Linkerator

[quote author="


----------



## Furry Sparks

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> I can make Kirby dance:
> 
> 
> <('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')>
> <('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')>
> 
> Can you?


----------



## Tennis=Life

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

[quote="] [quote author="


----------



## Furry Sparks

theres mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he acctually is animated  
:rofl:


----------



## Linkerator

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can make Kirby dance:
> 
> 
> <('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')>
> <('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')>
> 
> Can you?
Click to expand...

 http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y36/]

That toon is the best. XD


----------



## Tennis=Life

That's awesome! and he looks erally stupid.


----------



## Furry Sparks

] [quote="ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can make Kirby dance:
> 
> 
> <('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')>
> <('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')>
> 
> Can you?
Click to expand...

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y36/]

That toon is the best. XD [/quote]
its not that good    
:)			 wait did you mean my toon or that pic you posted? and yeah my toon is really bad   
:P


----------



## Mino

My favorite Kirby thing is as follows:

(b'.(>)>

Siamese Twins!


----------



## Linkerator

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> ] [quote="ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can make Kirby dance:
> 
> 
> <('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')>
> <('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')><('-'<)(>'-')>
> 
> Can you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y36/]
> 
> That toon is the best. XD [/quote]
> its not that good    
:)			 wait did you mean my toon or that pic you posted? and yeah my toon is really bad   
:P			 [/quote]
> The toon. It's hilarous, thats why I like it.   
:P
Click to expand...


----------



## ƒish

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> rofl rofl, any others?


 Boxer kirby!

Mr. Boxman vs. Boxer Kirby

[*_*] Q('.'Q)


^
sort of looks like ogmo >_>


----------



## Mino

P('.'P) Thumbs down and b('.'b) Thumbs up.

Also 6('.'<)

Beckoning Kirby.


----------



## Bulerias

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> P('.'P) Thumbs down and b('.'b) Thumbs up.
> 
> Also 6('.'<)
> 
> Beckoning Kirby.


 Trying to do homework, eh? >: D


----------



## Linkerator

iTunes 6.01 came out! *Downloads*

Yhea, I love iTunes with all my heart.     

Even though I already have 6.0, little updates for iTunes make me really exited.


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P('.'P) Thumbs down and b('.'b) Thumbs up.
> 
> Also 6('.'<)
> 
> Beckoning Kirby.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to do homework, eh? >: D
Click to expand...

     

me too     

i guess we are both just as far as eachother >_<


----------



## Linkerator

*listens to his 13 versions of the Numa Numa Dance*


----------



## ƒish

well everyone, surface is on... so im off, later all. : )


----------



## Bulerias

[quote author="


----------



## Linkerator

Feel like playing some Baten Kaitos or some PC FPS's online, see y'all.


----------



## Linkerator

Storm added the candy currency. >.>


----------



## DSFAN121

[quote="] Storm added the candy currency. >.> [/quote]
With my help.     

What do you do with candy, anyway?   
:huh:			 Besides eat it, of course...


----------



## Jeremy

[quote="] Storm added the candy currency. >.> [/quote]
 Lookattay thay staffy forumay.

*goesay toay pigay latinay foray dummieays*


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

what the CRAP IS CANDY


----------



## Linkerator

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> what the CRAP IS CANDY


 The world may never know...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> what the CRAP IS CANDY


 In good time it will be explained Pie, all in good time.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

time is money..


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> time is money..


 And money is wasted.      			  Just wait.


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Mino

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> what the CRAP IS CANDY


----------



## DarthGohan1

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the CRAP IS CANDY
Click to expand...

 looks good, except it's like 8 months old... >_<


----------



## Justin

*trick or treats*

Now can I have some candy?


----------



## DarthGohan1

trick or treat smell my feet give me something good to eat...


----------



## ƒish

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> trick or treat smell my feet give me something good to eat...


 *hands you a dead skunk*


i think you went to the wrong state... you're in alabama... in the woods...


----------



## Bulerias

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the CRAP IS CANDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks good, except it's like 8 months old... >_<
Click to expand...

 Are you talking about the candy, or the person holding the candy? >: D


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the CRAP IS CANDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks good, except it's like 8 months old... >_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you talking about the candy, or the person holding the candy? >: D
Click to expand...

 you know... bulerias... october is the unofficial season of giving...

*nudge* *nudge*


----------



## Bulerias

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life

I already have 2 pieces of candy             			 ... oh wait, everyone has 2             			   I still have two though  :jay: .


----------



## Bastoise99

I have to to


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life

Area B-3 is a ghost town...it is really scary in here.  I better put on my spy suit  h43r: .


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Area B-3 is a ghost town...it is really scary in here.  I better put on my spy suit  h43r: .


 *Jumps out of Shadows*

*Moves Mouth Like on foreign kung-fu movie* I wish to challenge you in combat!


----------



## Tennis=Life

TANK ATTACK!


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

lets get this topic fired UP WOOOT


----------



## Tennis=Life

*steals flamethrower from nearest weapon store*  now I have a flamethrower this place is fired up now


----------



## Lone_Wolf

help on my fire!!!!!*stops,drops,and rotf*


----------



## Tennis=Life

calls fire department


----------



## Mino

Let's not schpam.  >__>


----------



## Tennis=Life

Is this teh last day this topic is open?


----------



## Justin

Ummm... I think it's open tommorrow too.


----------



## Micah

Hi Justin!


----------



## MGMT

lol! im bored wut to do now!


----------



## Justin

Your not the only one who is.... :yes:


----------



## MGMT

wow i didnt no bul was bored   
:huh:			  :lol:


----------



## Justin

I'm not bul. <_<


----------



## MGMT

i feal random

and i never said u were bul i said wow i didnt no bul was bored u said your not the only 1 that could refer to any1


----------



## Mino

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I'm not bul. <_<


 He didn't say you were, he was just saying that he doesn't think Bulerias is bored.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

if hes not bul than i must be


----------



## DarthGohan1

Happy Halloween everybody!


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

tomrrow is haloween :|


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> tomrrow is haloween :|


 Correct.

*Throws PoD a Pie*


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomrrow is haloween :|
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> *Throws PoD a Pie*
Click to expand...

 how dare you throw that crappy band me :|

lol jp

i just know that pod is a band and they suck cuz they stole my NAME


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomrrow is haloween :|
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> *Throws PoD a Pie*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how dare you throw that crappy band me :|
> 
> lol jp
> 
> i just know that pod is a band and they suck cuz they stole my NAME
Click to expand...

 Oh, I was throwing a pie, like the ones that people normally throw and end up *Splat* right in people's faces.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomrrow is haloween :|
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> *Throws PoD a Pie*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how dare you throw that crappy band me :|
> 
> lol jp
> 
> i just know that pod is a band and they suck cuz they stole my NAME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I was throwing a pie, like the ones that people normally throw and end up *Splat* right in people's faces.
Click to expand...

 ur just jealous


----------



## Micah

*Throws pie a Smarttech*


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

tomNook said:
			
		

> *Throws pie a Smarttech*


 how dare you


----------



## Micah

*throws pies at everybody*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

tomNook said:
			
		

> *Throws pie a Smarttech*


 *Grabs PoD and Uses Him As Shield*


----------



## Micah

*Throws tobyMac at PoD*


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

tomNook said:
			
		

> *throws pies at everybody*


 first off

im one guy

so say pie

2ndly

no1 can weild the power of me but me.
bul.....

and mino....
storm why not....
bast too.....
dg



well u get the point here


----------



## MGMT

... happy halloween!


----------



## Micah

*throws pumpkins at OHE*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

tomNook said:
			
		

> *throws pumpkins at OHE*


 *Blasts Pumpkins With Plasma Cannon*


----------



## Tennis=Life

Buys a pumpkin plasma cannon and shoots every where.


----------



## SMRPG1

Pumpkins flying everywhere now!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Smash King said:
			
		

> Pumpkins flying everywhere now!


 *Opens Umbrella*

Yes, I'm outside.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Well, it might be a little early, but October had ended. Bye October. 

Now, there's Turkey to look forward to. Yummy!


----------

